# Former ROH World Champion Kevin Steen signs WWE Contract



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:mark: Kevin Steen will make WWE great again.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

FUCK YES :mark:


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

If this is true... Oh SHIT.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I hardly watch indy stuff. However, the few times I HAVE seen this man, he showed a natural level of charisma and presence that made me want this moment to come. If indeed it has, then good stuff!! Him vs Sami on the main stage could be an all time classic..


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Love Steen, can't wait to watch him in NXT

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

I like steen but I just cant see im as a wwe guy. he looks like my unemployed cousin who just sit around all day eating little debbies. hes a good indies guy, unno bout the wwe


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Rock's been endorsing steen for a minute, that said steen made it here on his own. congrats & time to hit the zoo. was he booked for BitW?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Sorry can someone shed some light on who he is? What he stands for?
But cool, always nice to see new talent in WWE
I have heard his name before though.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

New face of the company right there :mark:


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

nWoblack/white said:


> I like steen but I just cant see im as a wwe guy. he looks like my unemployed cousin who just sit around all day eating little debbies. hes a good indies guy, unno bout the wwe


With a good character that they are just good at anyone can get anywhere with WWE especially these days just look at Bray.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Alright, just gotta hope they use him correctly now.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Kevin Steen is fucking awesome. Great talent, hopefully they let him use his finisher, i doubt it though.

Outside of the Briscoe's he's my favorite ROH guy.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah can't wait. I've only really gotten into Indie wrestling this last year and just finished watching his feud with Generico and it was quality the guy has got tons of charisma.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I just marked out hard. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

It's going to be great to see him in NXT. I hope he'll not have the same fate Chris Hero had.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I saw a video of this guy's best moves, most of them looked like they'd be banned. Hopefully he adapts to the WWE setting and doesn't get Kassius Ohno'd.


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

Arthurgos said:


> With a good character that they are just good at anyone can get anywhere with WWE especially these days just look at Bray.


idk man. Hes a great worker/wrestler and is over in the indies. Was a good ROH champ. I just hope the WWE don't bring him in, burry him and ruin him.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Oh shit. This will be interesting.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

I like this.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Him and sami should team up sometime...


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Can't wait! :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

About fuckin' time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WWE has become a dream indy fed! :bryan2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Is this good?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

he will be dancing with santino in a year.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Everybody wins with this signing. Now for Adam Cole to join suit.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

WWE is plundering the indy circuit, the last good stars that they have to sign are the young bucks, the briscoes, Adam Cole, and thhen they will be able to say that they burried the indies


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Steen, you poor, poor bastard.

If on the off chance they let Steen work like he did in the Indies, then there's some hope. But I really have little faith. WWE has got the Midas touch of shit, unfortunately, and I have this feeling they wouldn't have the faintest idea what to do with him. After all, they couldn't figure out how to handle Chris Hero. They decided El Generico was too lame and made him get rid of his mask (since, you know, there's no money to be made off a masked wrestler). They signed Daniel Bryan, Mr. Wrestling, and took away 99% of his moves. They're just going to WWE him up and that pisses me off because it butchers a lot of great talent. Its like if you come from the Indies, they figure you don't know how to work and give you an overhaul.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

lol roh scrub


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Lol who needs that fat piece of shit.



I'm kidding of course. He will be a great addition to the roster.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Love Steen but hasn't WWE turned away other great indy talents because of their looks? I don't get it. He's definitely not a WWWE guy but whatever. I'm happy about it regardless.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Sorry can someone shed some light on who he is? What he stands for?
> But cool, always nice to see new talent in WWE
> I have heard his name before though.


He's a famous indy performer who has outstanding charisma, great mic skills, and is an incredible in ring performer who's been able to incorporate his brawling style into great storytelling. And he's an incredible athlete as well. 

From a look standpoint, I feel like this guy could fit in extremely well in the WWE. He's basically just one of those guys who knows Pro Wrestling and knows what works and what doesn't.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Watch them tear down and water down everything he does


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Great signing by the WWE. I'm really interested in seeing how they decide to use him. But fresh faces are never bad.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, WWE scoops another Indy talent. They have enough now.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

The only thing I know about him is his name and what he looks like, which makes them signing him cool because he looks like me.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Just pay the fucking royalty fee Vince!


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

Ah, yes another indy-darling. Exactly what the WWE needs, soon there will be no heels anymore because no matter what these wrestlers do the smarks will cheer and masturbate furiosly to it.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Spittekauga said:


> Ah, yes another indy-darling. Exactly what the WWE needs, soon there will be no heels anymore because no matter what these wrestlers do the smarks will cheer and masturbate furiosly to it.


Get with the times or be left behind


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> He's a famous indy performer who has outstanding charisma, great mic skills, and is an incredible in ring performer who's been able to incorporate his brawling style into great storytelling. And he's an incredible athlete as well.
> 
> From a look standpoint, I feel like this guy could fit in extremely well in the WWE. He's basically just one of those guys who knows Pro Wrestling and knows what works and what doesn't.


Good shit man, I just researched him now. Looking forward to seeing where they go with him.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:mark: I never thought I'd see the day that Steen would be in the wwe, but it's finally happened. Hopefully WWE uses him right and lets him be himself ( oh and maybe a Zayn/Steen Feud :mark


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Just pay the fucking royalty fee Vince!


This, please. That theme is just.. :banderas


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Do we really need more indy jobbers?

I kid, I kid, I've heard only good things about this guy


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

kill Keen kill


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't wait to see him Package Piledrive a Cena hat.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been following this guy for the past few years, so I'm extremely happy for him. WWE will probably change/water down his character, but if he's handled like Bray/Shield/Bryan then he'll succeed in the WWE.

I don't know if he will be a face or a heel, but I can already see Steen vs Wyatt down the line, and of course Steen vs Zayn :mark:

I won't hold my breath, but if they kept his "unsettling differences" theme it would be the icing on the cake, one of the best themes out there, fits him perfectly.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

BlackWolf121 said:


> Watch them tear down and water down everything he does


I'm very worried they will do this as well.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I wonder what they'll name him. The guy is one of the best talents out there in terms of overall package in my view.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

wrestlezone

:westbrook5


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Great for Steen, one thing is sure, he's gonna be motivated as fuck, dude's got too much personality and charisma not to work, even in WWE.



BruceLeGorille said:


> WWE is plundering the indy circuit, the last good stars that they have to sign are the young bucks, the briscoes, Adam Cole, and thhen they will be able to say that they burried the indies


lel, indie wrestling cannot die. The whole point of indie wrestling is creating potential future stars. And Steen peaked in 2011/12 anyway, he's not been among the best on the scene for awhile now. New guys comin all the time.



KO Bossy said:


> They signed Daniel Bryan, Mr. Wrestling, and took away 99% of his moves.


Yeah, he totally flopped, brother, such a failure. :moody


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's all well and good until he gets to NXT and creative, in their infite wisdom, call him Steven Stevenson or some shit and strip him completely of everything that made WWE take an interest in him in the first fucking place.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

My day has been made.


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

Kevino Steeniness!


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Steen vs Bryan vs Sami vs Cesaro 

BOOK IT, BOOK IT GOD DAMMIT.


----------



## jutxxx (May 3, 2014)

Seems like Really good signing,hopefully WWE doesn't 'fuck him up'... I've only seen his matches with El Generico and they were pretty entertaining


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully he stays on NXT Television and makes that show his.
That's the only way he'll succeed. I fear the day he gets called up to Raw.


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

YES :mark:


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Good for Steen, but once again it's hard not to be cynical about a new signing when creative/booking is so shoddy nowadays.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm happy for him. It'll be fun watching him on NXT.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

He deserves a chance. 

He might not look the part but the guy can play a character and can express hatred against his opponent. And he knows how to get over. He has a chance.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It's all well and good until he gets to NXT and creative, in their infite wisdom, call him Steven Stevenson or some shit and strip him completely of everything that made WWE take an interest in him in the first fucking place.


The talent choose there own names and there are some good ones out there at NXT. 

You cant strip someone of charisma without some kind of magic...


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

If true, good for him. He's busted his ass for this.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Hopefully he stays on NXT Television and makes that show his.
> That's the only way he'll succeed. I fear the day he gets called up to Raw.


This is a great point. I wonder if they can build NXT into its own program with these Indy guys and never bring them up to the main roster?

If they keep bringing all these guys up to the main roster, eventually all the wrestlers are going to be smaller than the average fan.

I do think the WWE is gonna struggle with what to do with him. He's really gonna have to be superb in his gimmick and mic work to have any chance of making it. I don't really know if they have a comparable guy. Maybe he's like a mini Luke Harper?

I like him, but think they'll struggle selling him to the casuals.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I am so fucking ready for this.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Really bizarre. Can't wait to see him in NXT.


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

So fucking awesome.

For all that are already complaining about Steens moves being watered down. Yes he's probably not going to be able to drop guys on their necks in a zillion different ways like he has done previously. That really doesn't matter though, Steen is so good he can find safe work arounds for his moves and still be a top flight talent. Having a bunch of moves doesn't make a wrestler good. You are either good or you aren't, and Steen is very, very, good.

As long as they just let him be himself as far as character goes, he will be a success, I have zero doubts. Triple H has been saying for a while he wants a roster made up of guys who are all different shapes and sizes, it's Vince who is obsessed with the "look". So this signing has Hunters name written all over it, and there isn't a better guy to have in your corner at the moment than Hunter.

Now, if he could only keep his theme......it's one of the best entrance songs ever but I doubt they will pay the royalties for it. One can hope though.

Still, a great day for the WWE.

Last thing: indies have just replaced the old territories. Where else are WWE supposed to find talent? They can't count on them just walking through the doors of NXT day one. Steen has proven he can get over, cut awesome promos, and have kick ass matches. Sounds like a talent any wrestling company would love to have.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

Prince Devitt, KENTA, AND Now Steen...

All they need now is Eddie Kingston


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I Like Steen and have been following his career for awhile, Im skeptical what there gonna do with him though.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I wonder what they'll name him. The guy is one of the best talents out there in terms of overall package in my view.


If I was WWE, Kassius Steen


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

he'll never make it past nxt. wrong body and they're just soaking up all the talented wrestlers at this point.

wwe will kill the pro wrestling industry


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

TJQ said:


> I am so fucking ready for this.


THIS RIGHT HERE!


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

FUCK YES! Not a massive fan of indy wrestling but i've wanted this guy to come to WWE for a while, so much talent it's unreal.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

Helluva move, WWE!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

scrilla said:


> wrestlezone
> 
> :westbrook5


:ti


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

blue meanie v 2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Great for Steen, super talent. Will be interesting to see how the WWE misuses him


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> blue meanie v 2


Oh i see, cuz he's fat right?


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Steen? really? I dont get the hype at all. Just an athletic fat indy guy if you ask me.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Great for Steen, super talent. Will be interesting to see how the WWE misuses him
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I have faith. Zayn and Neville have been getting some fantastic treatment and aren't being rushed up to RAW. I'm confident that Steen will be given a fair chance because he's just as talented as the other two. My boy Steen is about to be NXT champion and runnin' shit.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Genuinely surprised if this is true considering his look and all, but regardless congrats to Steen, he certainly deserves it.

How he will be used is a completely different story however... :deandre


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Can't wait for the eventual bitching of whatever name WWE gives him :banderas


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

FUCK

YES


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm surprised he's joining WWE, to be honest. Won't he miss his kids/wife a bit much?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Wonder how long it'll take him to slim down cause I know he can do it.

TRAIN 
STEEN 
TRAIN


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

about damn time.


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

Lets watch how WWE will fuck this up


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

I can't wait to watch his job out to Rusev and Mojo Rawley and then get sent back to the bush leagues.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I can't wait to watch his job out to Rusev and Mojo Rawley and then get sent back to the bush leagues.


How can he return to the bush leagues when he was never in TNA?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Congratulations Kevin!
I hope you enjoy adopting your corny dancing gimmick where you can spank the male wrestler's behinds and job to a midget while dressed like a ballerina!
:vince5


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

Londrick said:


> How can he return to the bush leagues when he was never in TNA?


He can always go back to jobbing at 2CW shows :agree:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

dylster88 said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/482...s-indy-star-former-roh-champion-to-a-contract
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this real life? Kevin Steen finally signs? 

I like Steen but I can't say I'm optimistic about how they'll use him. Either that or he'll just stay over in NXT for the remainder of his career.....


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

He needs to lose weight. I really know much about the guy, but he's overweight. Alot of people says he's this great wrestler, and it might be true, but the fact of the matter is that he needs to get in better shape. Maybe WWE will find a way to mask his weight. Look at Bray Wyatt. He's not the most chiseled guy on the roster, but he's on his way to being one of their top stars.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> He needs to lose weight. I really know much about the guy, but he's overweight. Alot of people says he's this great wrestler, and it might be true, but the fact of the matter is that he needs to get in better shape. Maybe WWE will find a way to mask his weight. Look at Bray Wyatt. He's not the most chiseled guy on the roster, but he's on his way to being one of their top stars.


Sometimes it doesn't matter if you're fat. Look at Umaga, Mark Henry, Dusty Rhodes, Viscera, etc.
This is probably the case with Steen, though he does typically have a shirt on if you really don't want to see his gut.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Definitely to early to say but if WWE doesn't get lost or lazy with him, they got something special.


And based on HHH's recent projects and how well they've turned out, he's had more hits than misses. The signing of Sting could just improve his track record.


Not for the sake of becoming World Heavyweight Champion because, even if they call him up immediately, he has a LONG way to go. I just like the fact that he's finally getting a chance. 


Again, too early to tell but man, WWE got something good coming.




Oh and expect an influx of anti-Steen threads from this point forward from people who based hatred for Steen on a handful of matches from a 14 year career.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

You damn right! 

"_KILL STEEN KILL!, KILL STEEN KILL!, KILL STEEN KILL!_" :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Hyped to see Steen in NXT and the potential for WWE to pick up the Generico feud. Zayn is ready for the main roster but I wouldn't be adverse to seeing him held back for a couple of months to set Steen off on the right track. I don't know exactly how he'll fair on the main roster, but the guy is immensely talented and I'm happy to see him finally get a contract.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

TNPunk said:


> Lets watch how WWE will fuck this up


Like they fucked up Bryan Danielson, Cm Punk, Tyler Black, Jon Moxley, DosCaras Jr, Claudio Castagnoli and El Generico?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bit surprised by this, Steen isn't really your "WWE Type" wrestler. They don't normally go for uber athletic fat (sorry, couldn't find another word) guys.


----------



## EscapedIllusion (Jul 11, 2013)

Kenta,Devitt,and Steen coming?
Fuck WWE might have the best roster in the world by next year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

:HHH2 raping the Indy scene dry!!!




BruceLeGorille said:


> WWE is plundering the indy circuit, the last good stars that they have to sign are the young bucks, the briscoes, Adam Cole, and thhen they will be able to say that they burried the indies





amhlilhaus said:


> he'll never make it past nxt. wrong body and they're just soaking up all the talented wrestlers at this point.
> 
> wwe will kill the pro wrestling industry


This. How are you people not mad about this? I was just viewing another wrestling forum, where lot of the posters seemed pissed off at WWE regularly scooping up all the great talents, leaving the indys simply dry of any.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

WWE is the pro-wrestling industry, let's be real. 

I'm a little excited. WWE needs characters like Steen.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mountain Rushmore said:


> WWE is the pro-wrestling industry, let's be real.
> 
> I'm a little excited. WWE needs characters like Steen.


Yeah, like WWE will allow Steen to keep his character


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*"DAMMIT Paul!!! If I wanted to see this I'd call Hugh Morrus back up to the main roster!!!*


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Now we need a news about the real rock'n rolla and i can say that WWE will have the best roster evah.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

He's great, but this to me begs the question why Steen and not Joe (5-10 years ago). Joe and Punk were both looked at based on Foleys suggestions.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

He's the King of the indy wrestling and I hope he'll do well in the WWE. He has a lot of potential.


----------



## big swill (Apr 2, 2012)

Afnorok said:


> :HHH2 raping the Indy scene dry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and I'm sure the guys WWE are signing away all have slings around their necks where Vince twisted their arms to make them go. Nobody wants to play minor league ball their entire career. Anybody in the indies with half a brain and an ounce of ambition will always want to play in the bigger show, even if it is just for the money. And if they have above average talent, the indy marks bitch about why they've not been signed by the E yet.


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

Can someone tell me what's so special about this fatso? I don't watch ROH because it's garbage


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

big swill said:


> Yeah and I'm sure the guys WWE are signing away all have slings around their necks where Vince twisted their arms to make them go. Nobody wants to play minor league ball their entire career. Anybody in the indies with half a brain and an ounce of ambition will always want to play in the bigger show, even if it is just for the money. And if they have above average talent, the indy marks bitch about why they've not been signed by the E yet.


This. It's normal that the wrestlers are choosing what is better for them rather than staying loyal to the indy fans. Indy fans won't pay many bills... If Kevin succeeds in the WWE 5-6 years later he'll be able to leave the company with enough money to retire.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Shady Chris said:


> Can someone tell me what's so special about this fatso? I don't watch ROH because it's garbage


ROH is actually getting pretty good again and War of the Worlds was better then anything from WWE this year.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

My personal favorite mix of Kevin Steen. It's a bit old but it's not too long and the song in the background is better then his current ROH theme.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome news if true. He's one of the best on the indy circuit. Very excited to see what he's going to do in WWE. Hopefully a fued with Sami Zayn in the future.


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

Making it to WWE is any Wrestler in America's dream. That's the top of The Mountain and what most people associate with Wrestling. Steen has been thinking about this for a while, so has Devitt as well. It's a goal in mind for any aspiring Wrestler. Do you really wanna spend your career wrestling in front of five hundred fans when you could be in front of Thousands? Your not going to let the entire world see your abilities if you just decide to stick in the Indies. It's the only opportunity you got as only New Japan is the other promotion where you could be in front of large crowds and make good money but it's still rather unknown despite its increased popularity.


----------



## #BadNewsBarrett (Jan 31, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Like they fucked up Bryan Danielson, Cm Punk, Tyler Black, Jon Moxley, DosCaras Jr, Claudio Castagnoli and El Generico?


They fucked up Chris Hero, Who is one of the greatest wrestlers of all time.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wasn't Wrestlezone banned? Or am I thinking about another site?


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

I say make him part of the Wyatt Family.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

Not sure why people are saying WWE is raiding the indies, isn't this how it's supposed to work? Work the indies for a while until you make a name for yourself, then go to NXT for a while then finally WWE? This is a much better system than hiring ex football players or even NCAA wrestlers (which rarely works due to lack of passion). I'm glad WWE is scouting the indies for the top talent, this is how it should be done and this is one thing that's been missing a long long time.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Let me Google this guy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Afnorok said:


> :HHH2 raping the Indy scene dry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not mad because I'm happy for Steen. I'm not thrilled that he won't be doing indy shows anymore but I can't be upset that someone that really deserves the chance is getting that chance. 



#BadNewsBarrett said:


> They fucked up Chris Hero, Who is one of the greatest wrestlers of all time.


Overall they still have a pretty solid track record with indy guys going into the WWE.



AboveAverageBob said:


> Not sure why people are saying WWE is raiding the indies, isn't this how it's supposed to work? Work the indies for a while until you make a name for yourself, then go to NXT for a while then finally WWE? This is a much better system than hiring ex football players or even NCAA wrestlers (which rarely works due to lack of passion). I'm glad WWE is scouting the indies for the top talent, this is how it should be done and this is one thing that's been missing a long long time.


That is how it's supposed to work. But the problem is that there haven't been enough new indy stars to take the stars' spots when WWE signs them.


----------



## THE IHSOD (Jan 19, 2014)

*Kevin Steen coming to NXT*

About 8 days ago kevin steen got signed to wwe
in a month hell arrive at nxt 

do u think he'll keep his name and gimmick or he'll be repackaged like zayn


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*



THE IHSOD said:


> About 8 days ago kevin steen got signed to wwe
> in a month hell arrive at nxt
> 
> do u think he'll keep his name and gimmick or he'll be repackaged like zayn


Nobody keeps their gimmick and name anymore (post CM Punk). WWE wants the rights to the character's properties, and that's hard with real / indy names.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*

Man i wish he could keep Kevin Steen.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*

WWE Name Generator machine selected: Jeremy Cletus


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*

I do not care as long as he can express himself well and be akin to well Kevin Steen he will be right at home .


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*

Steven Keane


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*



THE IHSOD said:


> About 8 days ago kevin steen got signed to wwe
> in a month hell arrive at nxt
> 
> do u think he'll keep his name and gimmick or he'll be repackaged like zayn


What's your proof? Wrestlezone?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*

I'm scared what wwe will do to him. And how much he will be censored and limited. But good for him


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*

He'll be on tough enough


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*

looks it's true

Kevin Steen 'officially' signs with WWE - Now what?

As our own rumormonger Nick Bond told you this morning, WrestleZone is reporting that they have confirmation from WWE officials that former Ring of Honor (ROH) and Pro Wrestling Guerrilla (PWG) World Champ Kevin Steen has signed with the world's largest pro wrestling company.

Speculation about this signing has been floating around since he took part in a developmental program tryout camp this Spring, and Steen and ROH have played around with those expectations with promos, tweets and booking around their major May and June shows. The news indicates that he will close out his dates with ROH and other independent promotions before reporting to Florida and WWE later this Summer.

As a long time fan of Mr. Wrestling, this is great news. He's phenomenal on the microphone, an all-time great at interacting with a crowd (something that many are worried might be lost when he makes it to the larger venues that the WWE main roster plays) and surprisingly athletic and versatile for a man with his physique.

Of course, as wrestling fans, we can't just be excited about something. We have to worry, speculate and debate any aspect of it we can imagine.

So here goes:

What's his name going to be?

I'm guessing (and kind of hoping, I guess) they go the straight forward, Daniel Bryan Danielson route and just call him Steven Kent.

But who knows? Maybe the WWE Name Generator 3000 will spit out Chet Beaumanips. Perhaps he'll get beatboxing boxer gimmick and be known as ButterBiz Markie.

What about his moveset?

The package piledriver - and the whole array of piledriver moves - are gone. But as we've seen with Sami Zayn and Daniel Bryan, he can probably still work in a few signature spots like the Steenalizer in big moments.

He's gone to hardcore stuff often in big matches on the indies, and I think that will still be part of his arsenal at the next level, just only once or twice a year at most. Steen understands psychology without tables and ladders, too - that's why crowds are so hot for the Ladder War-type blowoff matches...because the programs that lead up to them are so well-rendered.

Who will he feud with?

Well, there's this Sami Zayn guy who works a style quite similar to his old friend and enemy El Generico (SPOILER ALERT: despite what Steen, Zayn and a good many members of the internet wrestling community (IWC) will tell you, the Generico and Zayn characters are portrayed by the same performer).

But Wrestling's Worst Nightmare has shown he can work with a wide variety of performers in a multitude of styles. If he comes in with the right attitude and is willing to learn, he should be wowing WWE fans against an array of opponents in no time.

When will we see him on Raw?

I'm done trying to guess at stuff like this. I'd classify Steen in a class with past indy signings like Cesaro, Sami Zayn and Kassius Ohno. One of those shot to the main roster in record time, one is going on his second year in NXT despite most fans thinking he was ready last year, and one washed out and is back on the circuit as Chris Hero.

I could honestly see any of those outcomes for Big Kev.

His biggest obstacle is probably attitude, which is allegedly what did in Hero/Ohno. If he thinks he's above WWE and either doesn't want to hit the gym or incorporate their style and psychology into his matches, he could wash out. Jim Cornette described him as a colossal pain in the ass to work with, but Corny said the same thing about Zayn, and he seems to be in management's good graces down in NXT.

WWE seems to be moving a little slower with new signings - ask the legions of fans waiting for a Sami Callihan/Solomon Crowe sighting - so only time will tell what Mr. Steen's schedule might be.

cagesideseats.com


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*



4hisdamnself said:


> looks it's true
> 
> Kevin Steen 'officially' signs with WWE - Now what?
> 
> ...


Awesome but I think Steven Keene is better than Steven Kent. I also can see him keeping the Package Piledriver because of how safe it is. The guy's head never even hits the mat despite looking like it does. If they let him use it, he'll also stand out that much more as the only guy bar Kane/Taker using a piledriver variation.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*



THANOS said:


> Awesome but I think Steven Keene is better than Steven Kent. I also can see him keeping the Package Piledriver because of how safe it is. The guy's head never even hits the mat despite looking like it does. If they let him use it, he's also stand out that much more as the only guy bar Kane/Taker using a piledriver variation.


Kelvin Stain anyone :side: :, I don't see him using the package piledriver no matter how safe it is. I remember that story with Vince flipping his shit when Punk used a piledriver on Cena in that great match on RAW a couple years ago. Apparently he walked out and Cena had to go smooth things over. He only trusts Kane and Undertaker to do it and no one else. If he lets Steen use it that would be something though. I think he's good enough to work around it though.

Also notice Ambrose is using the corner cannonball now :lol uh oh!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*

Kevin Stink


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Steven Keane


Actually perfect. :clap


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*

and he will come out with a fedora and a my little pony doll. he will be champion of the neck beards.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*

Kevin Steen isn't even that cool of a name. Lose it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*

Dude....Jim Ross taught Kevin Steen the English language.


.....fucking Good Ol' JR.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*

:mark: I would like to seen SteenZayn


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I know it's a long shot but I would hope he gets to keep his Blue Smock Nancy theme or at least something close to it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

:clap:clap:clap WWE.

Saw Steen two years ago at a ROH PPV in person and I was just amazed. Saw him again and they made him a face-not as good. 

Let's hope they let him heel in WWE. Can't wait for his NXT debut or just straight to the main roster which he deserves.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

didn't he say no on twitter when the rumors started sunday?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

To the people saying that Steen is the going to save the WWE and that he is the next WWE champ.....may I please have some of whatever it is your smoking?

Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Steen mark but I just can't see the transition. He's great on the indies but the WWE's a whole other ball game. There's just something about the WWE production that can take the greatest guy on the indies and make him look like a complete nobody.

Of course, he can go on to accomplish great things but for the time being I honestly just don't see. Still, it's always nice to hear about indy guys' hard working paying off. Well done to him. He deserved it.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm always happy to see WWE signing indy guys with amazing talent like Steen, guys like him deserves every chance they could get. I'm kinda intrigued to see what type of gimmick WWE gives to Steen though, hopefully a heel gimmick since WWE is lacking in that area.



sharkboy22 said:


> *To the people saying that Steen is the going to save the WWE and that he is the next WWE champ*.....may I please have some of whatever it is your smoking?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Steen mark but I just can't see the transition. He's great on the indies but the WWE's a whole other ball game. There's just something about the WWE production that can take the greatest guy on the indies and make him look like a complete nobody.
> 
> Of course, he can go on to accomplish great things but for the time being I honestly just don't see. Still, it's always nice to hear about indy guys' hard working paying off. Well done to him. He deserved it.


There are people that says that? I'm not trying to discredit him or anything like that, but not even Bryan or Punk could save the company for it's current state.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

> There are people that says that? I'm not trying to discredit him or anything like that, *but not even Bryan or Punk could save the company for it's current state.*


Umm.... those two are the specific reason for WWE's current dire state. For the past 4 years, Punk and Bryan were the only two extensively pushed by WWE in the main event scene. Punk received one hell of a long ass title run. With Bryan, they spent over 9 months building to his big win/moment that they completely managed to ignore every other potential main event talent like Ryback, Sheamus, Del Rio, Ziggler, Cesaro, even the Miz etc.. so now when he is injured they have nobody at that level to take the ball and run. The only one who was, other than Cena/Orton, is Punk and you know what happened there. Bitch quit and simply went home, leaving the main event tier dry as fuck. Since WWE has almost always placed most of their stock in the main event programs, RAW currently is like 30 mins of actual starpower that matters and rest, total filler after filler after filler.


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

Bfo4jd said:


> Umm.... those two are the specific reason for WWE's current dire state. For the past 4 years, Punk and Bryan were the only two extensively pushed by WWE in the main event scene. Punk received one hell of a long ass title run. With Bryan, they spent over 9 months building to his big win/moment that they completely managed to ignore every other potential main event talent like Ryback, Sheamus, Del Rio, Ziggler, Cesaro, even the Miz etc.. so now when he is injured they have nobody at that level to take the ball and run. The only one who was, other than Cena/Orton, is Punk and you know what happened there. Bitch quit and simply went home, leaving the main event tier dry as fuck. Since WWE has almost always placed most of their stock in the main event programs, RAW currently is like 30 mins of actual starpower that matters and rest, total filler after filler after filler.


Oh please, GTFO of here with that BS. Punk & Bryan earned main event spots because they were getting bigger reactions than EVERYONE ELSE ON THE SHOW.

The bigger problem (that you touched on & glossed over) is that WWE doesn't know how to build stars outside of the main event. Actually, I'll take it a step further and say that VINCE doesn't know how - HHH is showing with NXT that he can build a much better brand top to bottom than Vince. WWE's biggest problem, and it's no secret, is that they have been very poor at building stars outside the main event. 

Very few guys can actually get over by losing all the time (Sami Zayn seems to be the exception) and their constant 50/50 booking kills any momentum that midcard guys start to gain. It's asinine, but to think that it's Punk & Bryan's fault right now is some grade A fantasy BS.


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

Nice addition, if he can work the 'E style. Maybe a toned down but still brawling and aggressive as fuck version of Steen?
Hope he turns out good and wish him the best!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

nWoblack/white said:


> I like steen but I just cant see im as a wwe guy. he looks like my unemployed cousin who just sit around all day eating little debbies. hes a good indies guy, unno bout the wwe


Didn't we just go over this with Daniel Bryan and CM Punk before that?

Y'know WWE Superstars aren't just grown in a field in Georgia, right? Anyone who's given everything they have for the business, has a greater than zero chance to make it in WWE. That's why we're having an insurgence of Indy-darlings, who've been wrestling for a decade or more, coming to the Premier League, WWE.

Talent, combined with efficient hard-work, will (almost) always float to the top.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I know it's too soon but...

I would love a Steen/Lesnar match. Well 03 Lesnar.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Zayn vs Steen please!


----------



## joeysnotright (Jan 6, 2009)

Good for him. They've been making some really sound decisions as far as signing Indy talent lately. 
I'm a fan of Steen, and can't wait to see what he does at this level.
Now if they would only sign Ricochet...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

joeysnotright said:


> Good for him. They've been making some really sound decisions as far as signing Indy talent lately.
> I'm a fan of Steen, and can't wait to see what he does at this level.
> Now if they would only sign Ricochet...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It'll be a while yet imo. He's only 25 and he's probably signing up with New Japan after winning BOSJ. Also they've got Zayn and Neville to get onto the main roster yet and Devitt to come in, gonna have a lot of cruiserweights to get in the picture somehow.


----------



## howabe (May 29, 2012)

I don't know too much about him apart from what I've seen here and there on Youtube, but I'm intrigued as to how he'll do.

One thing I do know is "Fight Steen Fight/Kill Steen Kill". This is something we can expect smarks in the NXT crowd to be chanting, right? If so, I wonder how WWE will explain it away, considering it specifically namechecks what presumably won't be his WWE name.

If it is likely to be chanted, I can see them trying to get him parroting a new catchphrase of his own to try and supplant it, which already seems like something that wouldn't fit him...


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

I'd imagine that the crowd would adapt "FIGHT STEEN FIGHT" to fit his new ring name - they're smarky for sure, but I don't think they'd do anything that would hurt the performer in that way. They're a crowd that generally loves wrestling (even if they do sometimes try too hard to be clever), so I imagine they'd let Steen's new persona get over.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

rockdig1228 said:


> I'd imagine that the crowd would adapt "FIGHT STEEN FIGHT" to fit his new ring name - they're smarky for sure, but I don't think they'd do anything that would hurt the performer in that way. They're a crowd that generally loves wrestling (even if they do sometimes try too hard to be clever), so I imagine they'd let Steen's new persona get over.


They're gonna chant kill...kill not fight...fight.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

rockdig1228 said:


> Oh please, GTFO of here with that BS. Punk & Bryan earned main event spots because they were getting bigger reactions than EVERYONE ELSE ON THE SHOW.
> 
> The bigger problem (that you touched on & glossed over) is that WWE doesn't know how to build stars outside of the main event. Actually, I'll take it a step further and say that VINCE doesn't know how - HHH is showing with NXT that he can build a much better brand top to bottom than Vince. WWE's biggest problem, and it's no secret, is that they have been very poor at building stars outside the main event.
> 
> Very few guys can actually get over by losing all the time (Sami Zayn seems to be the exception) and their constant 50/50 booking kills any momentum that midcard guys start to gain. It's asinine, but to think that it's Punk & Bryan's fault right now is some grade A fantasy BS.


Well done :clap! I've seen his posts before though, he'll look for any excuse to crap on "indy/IWC darlings".



cmpunkisgod. said:


> Didn't we just go over this with Daniel Bryan and CM Punk before that?
> 
> Y'know WWE Superstars aren't just grown in a field in Georgia, right? Anyone who's given everything they have for the business, has a greater than zero chance to make it in WWE. That's why we're having an insurgence of Indy-darlings, who've been wrestling for a decade or more, coming to the Premier League, WWE.
> 
> Talent, combined with efficient hard-work, will (almost) always float to the top.


Beautiful post! :clap I'm just hoping he keeps the package piledriver, the theme music (I can't seeing it costing WWE too much since ROH had the rights to it), and I'm hoping he choses a great name and gimmick!

I'd imagine he'll drop some weight, or maybe put on a bunch of muscle to continue his beast gimmick. 

Possible WWE names:

- Steven Keene
- Calvin Keene
- Mr. Keene

Thoughts?



bjnelson19705 said:


> I know it's too soon but...
> 
> I would love a Steen/Lesnar match. Well 03 Lesnar.


Dear lord, that would be oustanding! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I wanna see Steen hit Lesnar with the Deep Sea Diverticulitis (F-5).

That would be wonderful.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

I only read the first 10 pages here so apologizes if this has already been answered in depth, but I am not familiar with Steen's work outside of a top moves video I watched and part of a Steen/Generico match. I have a little hit of an idea what he's like in ring but I'd like to know about his character and promo skills beyond everyone saying "he's awesome" - what is his character like? does he have any catchphrases or anything? how would you generally describe his character?

thanks guys


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Steen has no real catchphrase, other than being called "Mr. Wrestling" by his beloved fans in the beginning. He's really sky-rocketed to the top of the indies during his stint in ROH as the crazy/violent/sob/good-for-nothing/self-absorbed "SCUM" bag that wanted to kill what ROH stood for (i.e. Honor and Respect, mostly). 

I'd say he's mostly a brawler, one hell at that, but he can wrestle a hell of a match as well if need be. He's not afraid to take bumps, because he can dish it out with the best of them, but he's also wrestling with such finesse, depending on his opponent. He's somewhat a raw version of Bret Hart, meaning he can be matched with basicaly any style of opponent and make everything look good. 

His appearance is maybe not WWE-like, but, with the recent Wyatt family storyline, I'm sure he could find his niche in no time.*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

papercuts_hurt said:


> I only read the first 10 pages here so apologizes if this has already been answered in depth, but I am not familiar with Steen's work outside of a top moves video I watched and part of a Steen/Generico match. I have a little hit of an idea what he's like in ring but I'd like to know about his character and promo skills beyond everyone saying "he's awesome" - what is his character like? does he have any catchphrases or anything? how would you generally describe his character?
> 
> thanks guys





LegendofBaseball said:


> *Steen has no real catchphrase, other than being called "Mr. Wrestling" by his beloved fans in the beginning. He's really sky-rocketed to the top of the indies during his stint in ROH as the crazy/violent/sob/good-for-nothing/self-absorbed "SCUM" bag that wanted to kill what ROH stood for (i.e. Honor and Respect, mostly).
> 
> I'd say he's mostly a brawler, one hell at that, but he can wrestle a hell of a match as well if need be. He's not afraid to take bumps, because he can dish it out with the best of them, but he's also wrestling with such finesse, depending on his opponent. He's somewhat a raw version of Bret Hart, meaning he can be matched with basicaly any style of opponent and make everything look good.
> 
> His appearance is maybe not WWE-like, but, with the recent Wyatt family storyline, I'm sure he could find his niche in no time.*


Well said :clap! The only thing I want to add, is a summary of Steen's character from ROH in a way papercuts can relate to. Steen's character in ROH was like a fat hybrid of CM Punk/Steve Austin/Brock Lesnar. His promo style is very good, like a blend of Punk and Sami Zayn.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

For those unfamiliar with Steen the wrestler, buying his DVDs from ROHWrestling.com would be a great place to start.

For Steen the man, he just finished his Weekend Escapades (basically following him around to his wrestling shows) and they're funny as hell.

And you can never go wrong with some good ol' PWG. In my opinion, that's where Steen is at his very best.


----------



## PotatoSmasher (Sep 14, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> For those unfamiliar with Steen the wrestler, buying his DVDs from ROHWrestling.com would be a great place to start.
> 
> For Steen the man, he just finished his Weekend Escapades (basically following him around to his wrestling shows) and they're funny as hell.
> 
> And you can never go wrong with some good ol' PWG. In my opinion, that's where Steen is at his very best.


Tackling onto this, the Kevin Steen Show's have all been well worth it and gives you a good glimpse of who Steen is as a person. After watching all his shows, he's someone I wouldn't mind having as a friend IRL if we ever cross paths. 

I've seen some ask why they should buy his "Live" podcasts when they can get Colt Cabana's for free with similar guests, and the best answer I can give is that Steen has a totally different vibe in which I think his guests are more relaxed and are willing to lower down their guard for more interesting topics. 

He also has a different relationship with his guests, being alot of them are from PWG.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

Steen is being advertised for the ROH Death Before Dishonor shows in late August so this indicates he is not going to WWE. This Steen WWE story was more b.s. Internet and dirtsheet rumors as usual, much like the Sting WWE stories.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck sake.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Jaysfromnyc said:


> Steen is being advertised for the ROH Death Before Dishonor shows in late August so this indicates he is not going to WWE. This Steen WWE story was more b.s. Internet and dirtsheet rumors as usual, much like the Sting WWE stories.



You know it is card subject to change right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Jaysfromnyc said:


> Steen is being advertised for the ROH Death Before Dishonor shows in late August so this indicates he is not going to WWE. This Steen WWE story was more b.s. Internet and dirtsheet rumors as usual, much like the Sting WWE stories.


Well he did say his contract with ROH ended in August, he never specified if it was early August or late August.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Summer of Steen.


----------



## Greg Hay version 1 (Oct 20, 2004)

1. I hope they don't give a stupid name or just switch his last name to first name. 2. I hope they give him an awesome gimmick or else I would give him about 6 to 10 month before he is back in ROH 3. I hope he is able to do some of the wrestling moves that have made him famous in ROH and other indy companies


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Steen's a mix of CM Punk, Mick Foley, Scott Steiner, and Mike Awesome.

Anyone disagree?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DGenerationMC said:


> Steen's a mix of CM Punk, Mick Foley, Scott Steiner, and Mike Awesome.
> 
> Anyone disagree?


More or less yeah. I usually say a mix of Punk, Vader, and Lesnar, but that works for me.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

I dislike Triple H.
But all of these guys signing, indie guys who prove their worth.
And now Steen. WWE may be silly but these signings are great.
:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

I hsvnt ever seen him, but I Google image searched him and he just looks like a fat dude. Best go read up on what he's actually achieved in the ring methinks


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*95 Best Moves*






*20 Best Moves*






*one of his best promos*






*get Steenalized!*


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


He's coming! :mark: 

Ya'll better educate yourselves with this man! Him vs. Ambrose will be SICK! Him vs ZAYNE!!!


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> *95 Best Moves*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen any of his work until now but the stuff he does in the ring, especially for a man his size, is insane.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

KILL STEEN KILL

Imagine Steen and Zayn both coming up the active roster at the same time! :mark:

They need to recycle the storyline if they know whats best for biz. Gave them the tag titles for 6-12 months and have Steen turn on Zayn at WM. It will be epic!!!


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

One of my favorite indie wrestlers! He's really great at mic, a great heel, has charisma, has a wide array of moves (which will be watered down because WWE) and a workhorse.

Seeing Steen and Generico/Zayn in the WWE ring will give me soooo much feels!

Man, Ambrose and Steen trashtalking at each other in the mic :banderas


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: kevin steen coming to NXT*



4hisdamnself said:


> looks it's true
> 
> Kevin Steen 'officially' signs with WWE - Now what?
> 
> ...


Actually, Kevin Steen seems to have dropped a lot of weight over the past few months. A new child welcomed into his world. I have every reason to believe that Steen will give WWE his best shot.

WWE took Generico's mask off when he debuted. Maybe they'll give a mask to Steen... El Steeno. I like the suggestion of Steven Keane.

For his debut, I hope he'll go after Zayn and setup a rivalry immediately, in a manner similar to setting up Zayn's series of matches with Cesaro. Both matches are valid contenders of WWE match of the year. Zayn/Cesaro was easily a WrestleMania worthy match.



Aficionado said:


> I know it's a long shot but I would hope he gets to keep his Blue Smock Nancy theme or at least something close to it.


I love Unsettling Differences. I downloaded it and have it in regular rotation on my iPhone playlist. WWE should just buy the song rights from ROH and save Jim Johnston one musical project. If I'm in a WWE crowd during his matches, I will start singing it during his entrance / matches. (Ole Ole Ole Ole is still sung by the crowd during Zayn's matches.)



bjnelson19705 said:


> I know it's too soon but...
> 
> I would love a Steen/Lesnar match. Well 03 Lesnar.


Winner gets to keep the F5/F-Cinq.

Aside from the YouTube clips suggested, Steve Austin (in the Unleashed format) interviewed Steen in December, for those who might want to learn a little more about him.

For a moment take a step back and look at the pending picture of the NXT Roster: Neville, Zayn, Steen, Tyler Breeze, Aiden English, Solomon Crowe, Kalisto, Sylvester LeFort, and if internet rumors are correct, possibly Prince Devitt, Kenta & Willie Mack. All with undeniable skill & talent. This roster will put on killer matches every night.

I know WWE is trying to add as much as possible to the Network so they can make it desirable. But just for the hell of it, WWE should actually put NXT on TV directly opposing TNA. I am sure NXT will bring in respectable viewership numbers. I'm in Canada. We don't have the Network yet but NXT does air on regular TV here. I never missed an episode.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know much about Steen, but his look is the kinda guy you would expect to see on Tough Enough not that that's a bad thing. Is that what they still plan on using him for? I remember seeing something about that a few months ago. I assume Tough Enough is a work, so they could just use that to introduce him to the WWE crowd, kinda like NXT did for Bryan.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jun 20, 2014)

I've only had the ability to watch ROH for the last 2 years as the station suddenly became available to me.

Kevin Steen is excellent on the mic. He is able to pull off a vast catalogue of moves, including the 450 Splash and Moonsault. Many of the YouTube clips are from older matches. I love his Steenalizer, Cannonball and Sleeper Suplex, which I would like to see him keep in his moveset in NXT/WWE. I doubt WWE would let him use the Package Piledriver or any existing WWE performer's signature move (i.e F5).

ROH commentators had also mentioned a few times about him dropping weight. I wonder if WWE would assign him some sort of Mick Foley hardcore type gimmick.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> KILL STEEN KILL
> 
> Imagine Steen and Zayn both coming up the active roster at the same time! :mark:
> 
> They need to recycle the storyline if they know whats best for biz. Gave them the tag titles for 6-12 months and have Steen turn on Zayn at WM. It will be epic!!!


Holy shit the heat he could get :banderas



DrHorrible said:


> One of my favorite indie wrestlers! He's really great at mic, a great heel, has charisma, has a wide array of moves (which will be watered down because WWE) and a workhorse.
> 
> Seeing Steen and Generico/Zayn in the WWE ring will give me soooo much feels!
> 
> *Man, Ambrose and Steen trashtalking at each other in the mic* :banderas


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> Holy shit the heat he could get :banderas


I would legit cry as it will bring back the memories of their feud. It was called "Feud of the Year" for a reason.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Steen was amazing on ROH... Going to miss him. ;/

I'm a little worried that WWE might ruin his character or elevate his already in-built greatness. Hopefully the latter.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

He's not going to wrestle. He's being used as the new ring announcer


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

RizoRiz said:


> He's not going to wrestle. He's being used as the new ring announcer


Or will be be another Kassius Ohno, who struggles to adjust to the style and has weight issues.


----------



## #BadNewsBarrett (Jan 31, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> He needs to lose weight. I really know much about the guy, but he's overweight. Alot of people says he's this great wrestler, and it might be true, but the fact of the matter is that he needs to get in better shape. Maybe WWE will find a way to mask his weight. Look at Bray Wyatt. He's not the most chiseled guy on the roster, but he's on his way to being one of their top stars.



This man isn't fat.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

#BadNewsBarrett said:


> This man isn't fat.


Yeah, because posting a match between him and Chris Bosh (who retired in 2008) proves that he isn't overweight now. fpalm


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

LibertarianAtheist said:


> Yeah, because posting a match between him and Chris Bosh (who retired in 2008) proves that he isn't overweight now. fpalm


He's the same size there as he is now, so your post is irrelevant. Having said that, I'm sure he'll drop some weight, tone up a bit, and add some upper body muscle and definition. I think with some work, Steen natural size could be constructed into a Rusez body type, which would be great for him.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol theres a wrestler named chris bosh?

awesome.

I'm not sold on Steen. He never appealed to me. I hate to use this term, but to me, he seems like a fake tough guy. I can't take his character too seriously. How the fuck was he ROH champion? I'll never know, but hey I hope he succeeds. If he's talented, shit more better wrestling on my tv screen and my WWE network will end up paying for itself.

He needs a btter physique. Yeah, that shouldn't matter in this work rate era, but he looks like the pizza hut guy decided to call out for a match. He needs to get an intimadating look to sell that intimidating character he plays. usually if you were fat in wrestling, you were either fat as fuck or chubby and tall. To be generic fat pizza guy, that's not a great look lol


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I used to be a bit peeved about Sami Zayn staying on NXT for so long as other talents went to RAW, but now I'm thinking guys like Zayn and Steen and Neville, and others, could be permanent fixtures on NXT, and make NXT a alternative show to RAW. I would love to see it take Smackdown's spot on TV and in terms of popularity. 

As a casual fan who watches a bit of both, I must say that NXT is far more entertaining than RAW is these days, and I am starting feel bad instead of good when guys I like on NXT get called up.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> I* used to be a bit peeved about Sami Zayn staying on NXT for so long as other talents went to RAW, but now I'm thinking guys like Zayn and Steen and Neville, and others, could be permanent fixtures on NXT*, and make NXT a alternative show to RAW. I would love to see it take Smackdown's spot on TV and in terms of popularity.
> 
> As a casual fan who watches a bit of both, I must say that NXT is far more entertaining than RAW is these days, and I am starting feel bad instead of good when guys I like on NXT get called up.


I doubt this, I think they're just waiting for a good time to call them up because they have the most potential of those down in NXT. No need to rush two of the best guys you have just for the sake of calling them up. 



WrayBryatt said:


> *How the fuck was he ROH champion?*


There's this nifty thing called talent. When people have it, they get pushed.




WrayBryatt said:


> but he looks like the pizza hut guy decided to call out for a match.
> To be generic fat pizza guy, that's not a great look lol


I find it funny that that you say this with a name and Avatar relating to Bray Wyatt. I love him, but it's hilarious that in your mind being fat works for Bray, but is a downside for somebody who can do far more in the ring than he can. He's already lost weight and will most likely continue to lose weight up until he arrives in WWE, not that it should matter.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Newest member of the Wyatt Family...

Joking aside, I do hope Steen gets in the ring with Sami & Adrian one more time before they get called up.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

There is no doubt that Steen is a fat guy, but that's what makes him unique. He's like an athletic Mick Foley. Though, after watching ROH's BITW this past Sunday, you can see that he is trying to slim down. If he keeps working at it he will be a good shape by the time he gets to the WWE.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Or will be be another Kassius Ohno, who struggles to adjust to the style and has weight issues.


No, Steen is actually really charismatic and not an all-around boring performer. His weight and look is a non-issue. Steen is a guy who if you listen to for more than 5 minutes you'll be instantly sold. He's just naturally likable and charismatic.



THANOS said:


> He's the same size there as he is now, so your post is irrelevant. Having said that, I'm sure he'll drop some weight, tone up a bit, and add some upper body muscle and definition. I think with some work, *Steen natural size could be constructed into a Rusez body type, which would be great for him.*


:lmao what a delusional idea. Rusev is a huge, thick dude. Steen is just large because he has a lot of fat. But his fat is not a problem at all, I think he has a really great and unique look that could be used in WWE in many different ways, there's no need for him to try to get trim. I have high hopes for Steen. He could easily get a badass "I don't give a shit about anything" gimmick similar to Samoa Joe in the mid 2000's but with the advantage of Steen being a really good and funny mic worker, which would put him closer to Steve Austin's gimmick. Steen's ceiling is very high in my opinion, if he's used properly that is.

Your sig quote about Roman Reigns is stupid by the way, Reigns is exactly what WWE is missing right now.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> :lmao what a delusional idea. Rusev is a huge, thick dude. Steen is just large because he has a lot of fat. But his fat is not a problem at all, I think he has a really great and unique look that could be used in WWE in many different ways, there's no need for him to try to get trim. I have high hopes for Steen. He could easily get a badass "I don't give a shit about anything" gimmick similar to Samoa Joe in the mid 2000's but with the advantage of Steen being a really good and funny mic worker, which would put him closer to Steve Austin's gimmick. Steen's ceiling is very high in my opinion, if he's used properly that is.


First off, being that I've actually seen both Rusev and Steen live before, I can tell you that Steen is an extremely wide fucking dude, and I'm talking shoulder width not stomach fat. He may not be as wide as Rusev but he's very close based on his shoulder width. I'm not saying it would be easy, but with a couple years of work, Rusev size, or close to it, is definitely a size Steen can strive for.

As far as your Samoa Joe comparison, that's actually a very good suggestion, and if WWE booked him that way but let him use his much more superior mic skills, he could get over like Joe did and stay over thanks to his mic work.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Your sig quote about Roman Reigns is stupid by the way, Reigns is exactly what WWE is missing right now.


This is quite off topic, but I'll just say I heavily disagree, and the quote in my sig is spot on for numerous reasons.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Put him on the main roster ASAP


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

THANOS said:


> First off, being that I've actually seen both Rusev and Steen live before, I can tell you that Steen is an extremely wide fucking dude, and I'm talking shoulder width not stomach fat. He may not be as wide as Rusev but he's very close based on his shoulder width. I'm not saying it would be easy, but with a couple years of work, Rusev size, or close to it, is definitely a size Steen can strive for.
> 
> As far as your Samoa Joe comparison, that's actually a very good suggestion, and if WWE booked him that way but let him use his much more superior mic skills, he could get over like Joe did and stay over thanks to his mic work.
> 
> This is quite off topic, but I'll just say I heavily disagree, and the quote in my sig is spot on for numerous reasons.


Nah dude, Steen and Rusev have completely different bodies. Rusev has a huge chest and a huge torso, Steen is just a big guy who looks wide because he's fat. If Steen started hitting the weights hard his body would trim down and he would end up looking like any other muscular wrestler. That's never going to happen though because Steen clearly doesn't have the genetics to ever get a body like that, same thing as the Rotundo brothers. His body is not an issue though, or at least it should not be because his whole character is dependent on how apparently out of shape he looks. He looks like a dirty slob brawler but then he surprises you with his agility and mobility. WWE should want diversity wwithin their roster.
As far as the Samoa Joe comparison goes, it's in character only. He shouldn't be destroying guys left and right but he should be a guy who doesn't give a fuck. His cannonball would be a very good finisher for him in WWE.

As far as Roman goes, you're completely wrong but that's normal considering you're the same guy who wanted William Regal to become the new member of Evolution and who keeps saying Chris Hero is the greatest wrestler in the world and WWE wasted his talents. Roman is the complete opposite of everyone who's been pushed as a top guy recently. He's big, tough and credible with movie star good looks, what's not to like? He's also a good worker and a decent talker. You should be giving thanks to the heavens that he's the guy who WWE chose as the next top guy because we could have been subjected to much much worse.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Meltzer:



> Regarding Kevin Steen and Prince Devitt, Steen’s final ROH date is 7/19 and Devitt is apparently not taking any bookings in Europe after around 7/31.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Nah dude, Steen and Rusev have completely different bodies. Rusev has a huge chest and a huge torso, Steen is just a big guy who looks wide because he's fat. If Steen started hitting the weights hard his body would trim down and he would end up looking like any other muscular wrestler. That's never going to happen though because Steen clearly doesn't have the genetics to ever get a body like that, same thing as the Rotundo brothers. His body is not an issue though, or at least it should not be because his whole character is dependent on how apparently out of shape he looks. He looks like a dirty slob brawler but then he surprises you with his agility and mobility. WWE should want diversity wwithin their roster.


You make good points, but it doesn't take away from the fact that I've seen them both up close and live, and can verify with my own eyes that Steen's not too far off in thickness than Rusev. Rusev's massive but his body type is not nearly as far off from Steen's as you're making it seem. 



elhijodelbodallas said:


> As far as the Samoa Joe comparison goes, it's in character only. He shouldn't be destroying guys left and right but he should be a guy who doesn't give a fuck. His cannonball would be a very good finisher for him in WWE.


Fair points, I could see that, although I'd prefer the Package Pilediver, which might be kept because of how safe it's executed.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> As far as Roman goes, you're completely wrong but that's normal considering you're the same guy who wanted William Regal to become the new member of Evolution and who keeps saying Chris Hero is the greatest wrestler in the world and WWE wasted his talents.


Ah so you chose to be pretentious. I suppose it's expected given your reputation level. The Regal and Hero points don't need to be brought up since they have nothing to do with this thread, but since you mentioned them, I'll comment. Regal would have been excellent in Evolution for the potential of the feud with Ambrose period, and anyone doubting that and how easily it would have fit, totally misses the point. Chris Hero was a huge let down, looking back, in NXT, but that doesn't take away from the fact that when unlimited and motivated he's top 5 in the world based on the numerous styles he's profficient in, his psychology, storytelling, and the moveset variety. I never said he was the best wrestler in the world though, but we'll chalk that up to foot in mouth posting.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Roman is the complete opposite of everyone who's been pushed as a top guy recently. He's big, tough and credible with movie star good looks, *what's not to like? He's also a good worker and a decent talker.* You should be giving thanks to the heavens that he's the guy who WWE chose as the next top guy because we could have been subjected to much much worse.


See this is where we disagree. You think he's a good worker and decent talker I think he's attrocious at both, and feel he's getting the keys to the kingdom based on his "movie star looks", as you put it.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

THANOS said:


> You make good points, but it doesn't take away from the fact that I've seen them both up close and live, and can verify with my own eyes that Steen's not too far off in thickness than Rusev. Rusev's massive but his body type is not nearly as far off from Steen's as you're making it seem.


If Steen started lifting hard and became muscular he would lose his thickness. He would not grow to the sides, he would just look like a more muscular version of himself in his younger days. You can clearly see that when he was younger and not fat his body was similar to most. He's wide but nothing special. These past 3 years or so he's starting to look really thick and that's because he's gained a lot of weight. Rusev on the other hand really has that freakish, barrel chested, strong guy body.



> Fair points, I could see that, although I'd prefer the Package Pilediver, which might be kept because of how safe it's executed.


There's literally 0 percent chance of that happening. I would easily bet the computer I'm typing on on how WWE will never even consider letting him use it. 



> Ah so you chose to be pretentious. I suppose it's expected given your reputation level. The Regal and Hero points don't need to be brought up since they have nothing to do with this thread, but since you mentioned them, I'll comment. Regal would have been excellent in Evolution for the potential of the feud with Ambrose period, and anyone doubting that and how easily it would have fit, totally misses the point. Chris Hero was a huge let down, looking back, in NXT, but that doesn't take away from the fact that when unlimited and motivated he's top 5 in the world based on the numerous styles he's profficient in, his psychology, storytelling, and the moveset variety. I never said he was the best wrestler in the world though, but we'll chalk that up to foot in mouth posting.


I've replied to you then and explained you why that would be such a ridiculous idea and that explanation still stands. If you don't get it it's your problem. It's preposterous on the level of making Fernando and Diego co-WWE Champions.
Regarding Hero, do you really think that when he's motivated and unlimited he's better than Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Cesaro, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Sami Zayn, Randy Orton, John Cena, Bray Wyatt, Sheamus, Luke Harper, Wade Barrett, Austin Aries... Bo Dallas, Kofi Kingston, Heath Slater, Tyler Breeze... He's not even top 50, let alone top 5.



> See this is where we disagree. You think he's a good worker and decent talker I think he's attrocious at both, and feel he's getting the keys to the kingdom based on his "movie star looks", as you put it.


Well, there's plenty of evidence that he's not an attrocious worker, given he played his part perfectly in numerous excellent matches over these two past years. I think that's just your obvious indie bias speaking through you.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> If Steen started lifting hard and became muscular he would lose his thickness. He would not grow to the sides, he would just look like a more muscular version of himself in his younger days. You can clearly see that when he was younger and not fat his body was similar to most. He's wide but nothing special. These past 3 years or so he's starting to look really thick and that's because he's gained a lot of weight. Rusev on the other hand really has that freakish, barrel chested, strong guy body.


We'll just have to agree to disagree on this.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> There's literally 0 percent chance of that happening. I would easily bet the computer I'm typing on on how WWE will never even consider letting him use it.


Believe what you will but the opponent doesn't even land on his head with the move, and if Steen can prove that to management, he'll keep it.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> I've replied to you then and explained you why that would be such a ridiculous idea and that explanation still stands. If you don't get it it's your problem. It's preposterous on the level of making Fernando and Diego co-WWE Champions.
> Regarding Hero, do you really think that when he's motivated and unlimited he's better than Daniel Bryan, *CM Punk*, Cesaro, *Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose,* Sami Zayn, *Randy Orton, John Cena, Bray Wyatt, Sheamus, Luke Harper, Wade Barrett,* Austin Aries... *Bo Dallas, Kofi Kingston, Heath Slater, Tyler Breeze*... He's not even top 50, let alone top 5.


No point even countering this since we'll be at a stand still. On the Hero point though, I would put him at his best, in-ring wise, over the bolded names no question about it. And the later grouping is just laughable and don't even deserve to be among the rest.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Well, there's plenty of evidence that he's not an atrocious worker, given he played his part perfectly in numerous excellent matches over these two past years. I think that's just your obvious indie bias speaking through you.


Ah the indy bias excuse huh, well look no further than my favourites list below, and you'll find that plenty of talents there don't have an indy background. I like talent and innovation, and if I don't see it in someone than they don't appear below.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

THANOS said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree on this.


OK. 



> Believe what you will but the opponent doesn't even land on his head with the move, and if Steen can prove that to management, he'll keep it.


If you want to bet on it I'd be more than willing. The opponent doesn't land on his head on the regular piledriver either by the way. Just use your head for a moment: if WWE doesn't let anyone use piledrivers why would they let Steen, who's a complete rookie to them, use a much flashier and more dangerous looking version of the regular piledriver? Not to mention that Steen probably can't do the Package Piledriver safely on most WWE wrestlers because of the size issue.



> No point even countering this since we'll be at a stand still. On the Hero point though, I would put him at his best, in-ring wise, over the bolded names no question about it. And the later grouping is just laughable and don't even deserve to be among the rest.


Kofi is a better wrestler than Hero. If Kofi was unlimited on the indie scene he would make heads explode. Slater is a great worker as well and Tyler and Bo have shown much more character and charisma in two years than Hero has in an entire decade, and both of them are also pretty good workers. Hero is just move after move and no selling, no character, no charisma, he failed to learn WWE style and psychology and that's why he was released. He's also a huge mark for himself.



> Ah the indy bias excuse huh, well look no further than my favourites list below, and you'll find that plenty of talents there don't have an indy background. I like talent and innovation, and if I don't see it in someone than they don't appear below.


Pretty much all of them in your list are indie stars. I have nothing against indie stars but some people (you for example) exagerate in their praise and think they're much better than they truly are.
Roman has certain characteristics that very few people have, he has exceptional body language for example and a star presence. He'll prove you wrong in a few months, don't worry.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> If you want to bet on it I'd be more than willing. The opponent doesn't land on his head on the regular piledriver either by the way. Just use your head for a moment: if WWE doesn't let anyone use piledrivers why would they let Steen, who's a complete rookie to them, use a much flashier and more dangerous looking version of the regular piledriver? Not to mention that Steen probably can't do the Package Piledriver safely on most WWE wrestlers because of the size issue.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> This has been argued to death on alot of websites. Piledrivers are banned in WWE these days, and yet the Undertaker and Kane still do the tombstone piledriver. The argument for the package piledriver is "they don't get hit on their head, just like with the tombstone." The argument against is "all piledrivers are supposed to be banned." You can make the case for him having it/not having it, but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> If you want to bet on it I'd be more than willing. The opponent doesn't land on his head on the regular piledriver either by the way. Just use your head for a moment: if WWE doesn't let anyone use piledrivers why would they let Steen, who's a complete rookie to them, use a much flashier and more dangerous looking version of the regular piledriver? Not to mention that Steen probably can't do the Package Piledriver safely on most WWE wrestlers because of the size issue.


The poster above me addressed this already, but Steen's piledriver is much safer than the traditional piledriver because Steen has full control of his opponents upper body by holding them up by their arms and legs. He also holds them so high up that when he sits sits down there's an extremely small risk on an opponent getting injured.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> *Kofi is a better wrestler than Hero.* If Kofi was unlimited on the indie scene he would make heads explode. Slater is a great worker as well and *Tyler and Bo have shown much more character and charisma in two years than Hero has in an entire decade*, and both of them are also pretty good workers. Hero is just move after move and no selling, no character, no charisma, he failed to learn WWE style and psychology and that's why he was released. He's also a huge mark for himself.


I can't even believe you clicked submit after typing that. Unbelievable. The bolded parts especially are just ridiculous. No point countering them because it's clear you've made up your mind.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Pretty much all of them in your list are indie stars. I have nothing against indie stars but some people (you for example) exagerate in their praise and think they're much better than they truly are.
> Roman has certain characteristics that very few people have, he has exceptional body language for example and a star presence. He'll prove you wrong in a few months, don't worry.


About 40% of my list are born and raised in the WWE system :lol, as I said talent, uniqueness, and innovation are what I base my favourites on, where they get it makes no difference to me. I'll give you an example. Corey Graves came up on the indy scene at the same time as CM Punk and I've never cared for him, and still don't. The same can be said for the likes Jamie Noble, Brian Kendrick, Lance Cade, etc.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

WWE lets Kane and Taker use the tombstone because they're Kane and Taker, two decade wrestling legends who are both almost 7 feet tall and the tombstone variant has never hurt anyone. Steen is none of those things. This isn't even a question. I'd bet my left arm on how WWE will not let Steen use it because I've never been more sure of anything in my entire life. And most importantly, Steen is not big enough to do that move safely on most WWE wrestlers. Can you imagine Steen trying that on a guy of Barrett's size?

I can show you plenty of really entertaining segments and promos from both Bo and Tyler Breeze. Where's a good Chris Hero/Kassius Ohno promo? Don't bother posting the same one you always post (the ROH one) because that's mediocre as hell. Also, if you go by the logic that everybody in WWE is working with limitations, then you should consider that since Kofi, Breeze and Heath Slater are more entertaining in WWE than Hero, it shouldn't be a stretch to think they would be more entertaining outside of WWE too, without all the restraints.


----------



## sonny ono (Nov 11, 2006)

steen will do well if hes put in the correct situation - his best matches are against smaller talents where he can use a good move list and portray the character of a "bully". against bigger guys, his move list sorta disappears - his moves are best used against smaller guys he can sorta throw around.... he'll need to develop a new finisher going forward.... 

if anything, he can be a strong mid-card guy who can have good programs with the smaller talents in the WWE/NXT going forward.....cant wait to hear him pop off some promos....


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Steen is kinda like Ion Television.

Positively Entertaining.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

dylster88 said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/482...s-indy-star-former-roh-champion-to-a-contract
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Yeah, because WrestleZone is reliable. They are known for making up a lot of crap, and stealing from other sites without given them any credit...

You would think it would be on his wikipedia page, and he would have said something about it on Twitter by now


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

LibertarianAtheist said:


> Yeah, because WrestleZone is reliable. They are known for making up a lot of crap, and stealing from other sites without given them any credit...
> 
> You would think it would be on his wikipedia page, and he would have said something about it on Twitter by now


Did you not read any of the responses to the thread you made on this very topic? 

Can someone please go edit Steen's wikipedia page so this guy doesn't have a nervous breakdown?

Also, the Observer was the first to report it, Wrestlezone just followed suit.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

How the HELL do you book Steen in WWE? Lol.

As for the debate with Hero, I'm not a big fan of his either. He was unimpressive all round in NXT, and I don't find his character to be great. Cesaro's character isn't great either but he's been able to get his wrestling over in WWE. Hero failed big time in that respect. 

Kevin Steen is going to be a hard one too. I might he just has to be booked as an absolute wrecking machine. His look is all wrong, his shoot style is all wrong, his moveset is all wrong, so WWE have their work cut out. If done right though, Steen could run the company the way Punk did.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Funaki7 said:


> Kevin Steen is going to be a hard one too. I might he just has to be booked as an absolute wrecking machine. His look is all wrong, his shoot style is all wrong, *his moveset is all wrong*, so WWE have their work cut out. If done right though, Steen could run the company the way Punk did.


How is his moveset all wrong? He has a pretty damn good brawler with some other nice flashy stuff thrown in (as far as what can be used in WWE), I think his moveset is the absolute least of his worries.


----------



## FartKnocker (Jun 25, 2014)

i'm more interested in prince devitt than kevin steen tbh


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

I honestly think Steen will be fine. I find him to be an exceptional talker on the mic, which is more than half the battle for indy guys coming into WWE.

As far as his ring work goes, that's another area where I think people needn't be worried. Steen has a phenomenal grasp of the psychology of wrestling - sure, his moveset will be restricted from what we've grown accustomed to but when a guy knows how to work, the moves they do are secondary. It's also one of the reasons I had faith in Sami Zayn when everyone else was crying that he'd be watered down... they know how to invest the crowd, and that translates 9 times out of 10.

Off topic a bit... As for Hero, there's tons of opinions on why he didn't work out, but here's mine: it always felt like he was trying to force his style into the confines of WWE instead of adapting it. A lot of his matches didn't quite click for me, and I think it's because Hero was stuck in the mindset of "pro wrestler" and not "sports entertainer." I know that may sound stupid and a weird criticism, but there's a different psychology that WWE crowds are accustomed to & Hero never quite molded his work to fit it. I still think he's very good, but he may not be the best fit for WWE, and that's perfectly ok.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Did you not read any of the responses to the thread you made on this very topic?
> 
> Can someone please go edit Steen's wikipedia page so this guy doesn't have a nervous breakdown?
> 
> Also, the Observer was the first to report it, Wrestlezone just followed suit.


Yet they still stole from Meltzer and Alverez without giving them an ounce of credit. Typical WZ. And even the Observer isn't as reliable as they claim. How many times did they say Punk was going to be on the next RAW exactly? Not to mention their Royal Rumble prediction


----------

